# [APACHE] Error al iniciar Apache (Solucionado)

## Popolous

¡Muy buenas!

Vuelvo a la carga con una duda nueva. Al actualizar el sistema, he emergido apache 2.2.4-r12, y todo ha ido aparentemente bien. Sin embargo, al intentar arrancar, me sale el siguiente mensaje de error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  # /etc/init.d/apache2 start
> 
>  * Service apache2 starting
> ...

 

He buscado por el foro, y he encontrado varios hilos con el mismo problema: Hilo 1, Hilo 2, Hilo 3, Hilo 4 y con ninguna de las soluciones que ahí se plantean he conseguido eliminar dicho mensaje.

Las flags con las que compilé Apache son las siguientes:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.4-r12  USE="doc ldap ssl threads -debug -mpm-event -mpm-itk -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-worker -no-suexec (-selinux) -static-modules" 

```

También tengo instalado php-5.2.4: 

```

dev-lang/php-5.2.4_pre200708051230-r2  USE="apache2 bcmath berkdb bzip2 calendar cdb cgi cjk cli concurrentmodphp crypt ctype doc ftp gd gdbm hash iconv imap ipv6 json ldap ldap-sasl mhash mysql mysqli ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session snmp sockets spell spl ssl threads truetype unicode xml xmlreader xpm zip zlib -adabas -birdstep -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -gd-external -gmp -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -kerberos -libedit -mcve -msql -mssql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -soap -solid -sqlite -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xsl -yaz -zip-external"

```

Así como las apache-tools-2.2.4-r4. He mirado en los archivos de configuración y en /usr/lib/apache2/modules:

```

# ls -al

total 8753

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    2168 sep  7 15:36 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root      96 sep  7 10:01 ..

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 7475796 sep  7 15:36 libphp5.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    5984 sep  7 13:30 mod_actions.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    9440 sep  7 13:30 mod_alias.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    6752 sep  7 13:30 mod_auth_basic.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   25468 sep  7 13:30 mod_auth_digest.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    5024 sep  7 13:30 mod_authn_anon.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    6400 sep  7 13:30 mod_authn_dbd.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    5312 sep  7 13:30 mod_authn_dbm.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    4448 sep  7 13:30 mod_authn_default.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    5344 sep  7 13:30 mod_authn_file.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   24256 sep  7 13:30 mod_authnz_ldap.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    7040 sep  7 13:30 mod_authz_dbm.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    4288 sep  7 13:30 mod_authz_default.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    7232 sep  7 13:30 mod_authz_groupfile.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    6624 sep  7 13:30 mod_authz_host.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    5952 sep  7 13:30 mod_authz_owner.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    4864 sep  7 13:30 mod_authz_user.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   31712 sep  7 13:30 mod_autoindex.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   31180 sep  7 13:30 mod_cache.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   28704 sep  7 13:30 mod_cgid.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   21664 sep  7 13:30 mod_cgi.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   41112 sep  7 13:30 mod_dav_fs.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   14792 sep  7 13:30 mod_dav_lock.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   90576 sep  7 13:30 mod_dav.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   14464 sep  7 13:30 mod_dbd.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   17280 sep  7 13:30 mod_deflate.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    6240 sep  7 13:30 mod_dir.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   18496 sep  7 13:30 mod_disk_cache.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    5248 sep  7 13:30 mod_env.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    8828 sep  7 13:30 mod_expires.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   15936 sep  7 13:30 mod_ext_filter.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    8348 sep  7 13:30 mod_file_cache.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   12288 sep  7 13:30 mod_filter.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   12576 sep  7 13:30 mod_headers.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    6848 sep  7 13:30 mod_ident.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   12000 sep  7 13:30 mod_imagemap.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   39200 sep  7 13:30 mod_include.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   17772 sep  7 13:30 mod_info.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   42352 sep  7 13:30 mod_ldap.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   18820 sep  7 13:30 mod_log_config.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    5876 sep  7 13:30 mod_logio.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   19448 sep  7 13:30 mod_mem_cache.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   20144 sep  7 13:30 mod_mime_magic.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   14624 sep  7 13:30 mod_mime.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   28608 sep  7 13:30 mod_negotiation.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   32320 sep  7 13:30 mod_proxy_ajp.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   23164 sep  7 13:30 mod_proxy_balancer.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    7724 sep  7 13:30 mod_proxy_connect.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   25664 sep  7 13:30 mod_proxy_http.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   64580 sep  7 13:30 mod_proxy.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   55808 sep  7 13:30 mod_rewrite.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  163980 sep  7 15:24 mod_security2.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    8992 sep  7 13:30 mod_setenvif.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    9536 sep  7 13:30 mod_speling.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  160084 sep  7 13:30 mod_ssl.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   19588 sep  7 13:30 mod_status.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    4960 sep  7 13:30 mod_suexec.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    6992 sep  7 13:30 mod_unique_id.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    6624 sep  7 13:30 mod_userdir.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    8736 sep  7 13:30 mod_usertrack.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    7840 sep  7 13:30 mod_vhost_alias.so

```

El módulo que busca, el mod_access.so no existe en ese directorio. He comentado las líneas del archivo httpd.conf pero, quitando los que no están y dejando los que sí están, como por ejemplo mod_env.so me sigue dando errores. Quizás deba incluir estos mod en la instalación. 

¿Sabe alguien cómo puedo instalar estos módulos para apache, es decir el mod_access.so? 

Gracias y saludos.Last edited by Popolous on Sun Sep 30, 2007 10:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> el mod_access.so no existe

 

no existe porque ahora forma parte de apache, has ejecutao un etc-update despues de actualizar ?

saluetes

----------

## Popolous

Sí, después de actualizar me decía que había archivos que necesitaban actualizarse. Realicé el etc-update y después intenté lanzar apache con el comando:

```

/etc/init.d/apache2 start

```

Y me da el mensaje de error que antes os he comentado. ¿Puede que haya algún error con las USE específicas para apache y/o php   :Rolling Eyes: ?

¡Saludos!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Podrías postear que contiene la linea 242 del archivo en cuestión?

La mía contiene:

```
LoadModule auth_module                   modules/mod_auth.so
```

Y funciona correctamente.

O mejor, que pasa si la dejas comentariada?

Salud!

----------

## opotonil

A mi también me paso (creo que el error era el mismo, pero no lo recuerdo exactamente), ayer... lo solucione con:

```

emerge --unmerge apache

emerge apache

```

Mas info: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-580341-highlight-apache.html?sid=eb3bd68b5674de7f58afba9256d1a3b9

Por lo visto se han modificado varios archivos de configuracion, la proteccion de directorios ya no esta en /etc/apache/httpd.conf, yo la estoy reaciendo en /etc/apache/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf, el /etc/apache/modules.d/41_default_ssl_vhost.conf, creo que era, tampoco existe ya...

¿Y por cierto a ti tambien te falla el? /etc/init.d/apache2 status (no he encontrado nada por los bugs de Gentoo)

```

/etc/init.d/apache2 status

 * status:  started

/etc/init.d/apache2: line 113: lynx: command not found

```

/etc/init.d/apache2 funcion status, por si alguien ve algo raro (la 113 es la ultima antes del cierre de llaves)

```

status() {

        LYNX="${LYNX:-lynx -dump}"

        STATUSURL="${STATUSURL:-http://localhost/server-status}"

        ${LYNX} ${STATUSURL} | awk ' /process$/ { print; exit } { print } '

}

```

Salu2.

PD: se me olvidaba tendras que recompilar PHP.

----------

## mad93

Si no usas autentificación se puede desactivar con un # delante no?

----------

## sefirotsama

Prueba de desactivar las linias conflictivas comentandolas. Si no se encuentra el modulo sera qu eno existe...

----------

## ebray187

Yo solucione ese problema haciendo un backup de mi httpd.conf  luego ejectuando un etc-update y finalmente copiando la seccion de los modulos a mi antiguo httpd.conf.

Saludos

----------

## opotonil

Estube mirando un poco y el lynx por lo visto es un navegador en modo texto, que no tengo instalado asi que es logico que no lo encuentre, lo que no entiendo es para que lo usa...

Gracias y salu2.

PD: alguien tiene idea de que tal esta el lynx, pensaba meter un navegador en modo texto, links, pero si este esta bien y con el de paso se elimina el error sin tener que comentar pues mejor.

----------

## mad93

Apache muestra una salida informando del estado del servidor con server-status, puedes acceder des del mismo servidor con el firefox por ejemplo y verla.

Creo que muestra uso de memoria, procesos y así (hay una o dos salidas más de información de este tipo).

----------

## Soul Lost

Bueno yo tengo el mismo error, la solución simple si solo ejecutas junto con php5 es desintalar e instalar. Pero hace un momento he querido instalar el módulo de ruby y me pide bajar a la versión www-servers/apache-2.0.59-r5

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] www-servers/apache-2.0.59-r5 [2.2.6] USE="apache2%* debug ldap ssl -doc -mpm-itk -mpm-leader% -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool% -mpm-worker (-selinux) -static-modules -threads (-mpm-event%) (-no-suexec%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] www-apache/mod_ruby-1.2.4-r2  USE="-doc" 0 kB 

[blocks B     ] <www-servers/apache-2.2.4 (is blocking app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.6)

```

Tobo bien, desinstalo apache-tools y bajo la versión de apache, actualizo los archivos de configuración (en total  :Cool: . Al arrancar el servidor me muestra (opciones -D PHP5 -D RUBY -D USERDIR):

```

UnderHouse elog # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

Syntax error on line 242 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf:

module access_module is built-in and can't be loaded

```

La línea es:

```

LoadModule access_module                 modules/mod_access.so

```

Ya he comentado la línea 242 y ahora marca la 243/244/...

Al intentar re-instalar el apache:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] www-servers/apache-2.2.6 [2.0.59-r5] USE="debug ldap ssl -doc -mpm-event% -mpm-itk -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-worker -no-suexec% (-selinux) -static-modules -threads (-apache2%*) (-mpm-leader%) (-mpm-threadpool%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.6  USE="ssl" 0 kB 

```

Lo que me regresará al principio.. sigo buscando por los foros   :Mad: 

----------

## ebray187

Actualisa la seccion de modulos de tu httpd.conf y listo. Apache cambio algunos, date una vuelta por la web de apache, aunque sería suficiente con un etc-update.

Te dejo una muestra de mi sección:

```
...

#LoadModule actions_module modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule alias_module modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule auth_basic_module modules/mod_auth_basic.so

LoadModule auth_digest_module modules/mod_auth_digest.so

LoadModule authn_anon_module modules/mod_authn_anon.so

LoadModule authn_dbd_module modules/mod_authn_dbd.so

LoadModule authn_dbm_module modules/mod_authn_dbm.so

LoadModule authn_default_module modules/mod_authn_default.so

LoadModule authn_file_module modules/mod_authn_file.so

LoadModule authz_dbm_module modules/mod_authz_dbm.so

LoadModule authz_default_module modules/mod_authz_default.so

LoadModule authz_groupfile_module modules/mod_authz_groupfile.so

LoadModule authz_host_module modules/mod_authz_host.so

LoadModule authz_owner_module modules/mod_authz_owner.so

LoadModule authz_user_module modules/mod_authz_user.so

LoadModule autoindex_module modules/mod_autoindex.so

#LoadModule cgi_module modules/mod_cgi.so

#LoadModule cgid_module modules/mod_cgid.so

#LoadModule dbd_module modules/mod_dbd.so

LoadModule deflate_module modules/mod_deflate.so

LoadModule dir_module modules/mod_dir.so

#LoadModule env_module modules/mod_env.so

#LoadModule expires_module modules/mod_expires.so

#LoadModule filter_module modules/mod_filter.so

#LoadModule headers_module modules/mod_headers.so

#LoadModule ident_module modules/mod_ident.so

#LoadModule imagemap_module modules/mod_imagemap.so

LoadModule include_module modules/mod_include.so

LoadModule log_config_module modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule logio_module modules/mod_logio.so

LoadModule mime_module modules/mod_mime.so

LoadModule mime_magic_module modules/mod_mime_magic.so

LoadModule negotiation_module modules/mod_negotiation.so

LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so

#LoadModule setenvif_module modules/mod_setenvif.so

#LoadModule speling_module modules/mod_speling.so

LoadModule unique_id_module modules/mod_unique_id.so

#LoadModule usertrack_module modules/mod_usertrack.so

#LoadModule vhost_alias_module modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

        LoadModule cache_module modules/mod_cache.so

        LoadModule disk_cache_module modules/mod_disk_cache.so

        LoadModule file_cache_module modules/mod_file_cache.so

        LoadModule mem_cache_module modules/mod_mem_cache.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine DAV>

        LoadModule dav_module modules/mod_dav.so

        LoadModule dav_fs_module modules/mod_dav_fs.so

        LoadModule dav_lock_module modules/mod_dav_lock.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PROXY>

        LoadModule proxy_module modules/mod_proxy.so

        LoadModule proxy_ajp_module modules/mod_proxy_ajp.so

        LoadModule proxy_balancer_module modules/mod_proxy_balancer.so

        LoadModule proxy_connect_module modules/mod_proxy_connect.so

        LoadModule proxy_http_module modules/mod_proxy_http.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine INFO>

        LoadModule info_module modules/mod_info.so

        LoadModule status_module modules/mod_status.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine USERDIR>

        LoadModule userdir_module modules/mod_userdir.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine SSL>

        LoadModule ssl_module modules/mod_ssl.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine SUEXEC>

        LoadModule suexec_module modules/mod_suexec.so

</IfDefine>

...

```

Los comentados son modulos que yo no uso, pero ahi ve tu.

Saludos

----------

## Popolous

¡Hola!

Ya resolví el problema. Lo hice haciendo un

```

# emerge -C apache

```

Y borrando los archivos de configuración que habían quedado por ahí sueltos. Luego lo volví a recompilar y listo, funciona  :Wink: 

¡Saludos!

----------

